# Finance Committee Autumn Bank Hearings



## SaySomething (5 Sep 2017)

These dates for the bank sessions have been published by Michael McGrath here.

Bank of Ireland: September 21st
AIB: September 26th  - 4 pm Committee Room 3
KBC: September 28th
Permanent TSB: September 28th
Ulster Bank: October 5th  - 10 am 
Central Bank: October 19th 10 am.

How to gain access to a Finance Committee session? There are several options:
1. Contact a member of the Finance Committee and ask them to sign you in.
2. Contact your local TD and ask them to sign you in.
3. Contact the Finance Committee Secretary and ask for access.

What happens when you attend a hearing?
You will have to turn off your mobile phone. You will sit at a designated area for guests to one side of the main committee room. You will not be permitted to speak and if you do, you will be asked to leave.

Is it worth attending?
In my opinion, yes. It displays how serious and interested you are in the topic. It gives you a chance to meet and chat with the committee members before/after the meeting and put your case forward. It made me feel more involved in the issues and less of a bystander.

I intend to attend the 5th of October hearing if I can reorganise my working week (I'm an Ulster Bank affected customer).


----------



## Lightening (5 Sep 2017)

Thanks once again saySomething


----------



## SaySomething (18 Sep 2017)

Bank of Ireland hearing is this week. If you have questions you want raised, prob best to get in touch with the committee today.


----------



## Threadser (18 Sep 2017)

I have emailed john.mcguinness@oireachtas.ie regarding the Bank of Ireland appearance before the committee this Thursday. I suggest anyone else who is affected by the  lack of redress/compensation and the inability of the bank to provide a timescale for the same, contact the members of the committee. I got a response from John who assured me that he would raise my concerns. The more affected customers that contact the committee the better. The bank have to be held to account for the manner in which they are treating their customers.


----------



## Wardy7 (18 Sep 2017)

I have just emailed him too, regarding the PTSB hearing.


----------



## Onceagain (18 Sep 2017)

Deja vous


----------



## Jespie1 (19 Sep 2017)

I have also emailed him. Hopefully he makes good and takes them to task


----------



## Brendan Burgess (28 Sep 2017)

SS

I see that they are meeting at 9.45 today.  Is it with KBC? 

Where did you get the information? I can't find it anywhere on the Oireachtas website.

Brendan


----------



## SaySomething (28 Sep 2017)

John McGuinness has just stated that his meetings are adjourned until Thursday 5th of October at 9.30am. I think it's fair to assume that is the time of the Ulster Bank hearing.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (28 Sep 2017)

I got this from the clerk of the committee this morning 

Ulster Bank on 5 October at 10am and Central Bank on 19 October at 10am.


----------



## Banking17 (3 Oct 2017)

Hope Ulster Bank get a good grilling on Thursday and that some posters can attend.

Any local posters  TDs or Senators on Finance Committee need to be contacted with appropriate questions. Attendance from members for other Banks has been mixed. 

Only opportunity we have to highlight and get some answers.


----------



## SaySomething (4 Oct 2017)

I will be there tomorrow morning.


----------

